# How much do you spend on summer sandals? (aka, am I just cheap?)



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm looking for summer sandals for my kids. I know it's just March, but I like to plan ahead. Dd also runs warm and likes to wear sandals when others would wear shoes.

I'm having trouble finding sandals for dd that meet her requirements and don't cost $50. She wants sandals that are light, but have covered toes so she can ride her bike with them. The rule in our house is that you can't ride your scooter or your bike with open toes. She hates changing shoes. She hates having her feet hot.

I can find Keens for $50, but she doesn't really care for those. Teva makes one pair, again $50. I don't spend $50 on sandals for me, and I'm reluctant to spend it on a pair that will be outgrown in a year.

Am I just cheap? Looking in the wrong places?


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you tried Stride Rite or Zappos.com? Last year we bought DD's sandals from Stride Rite and Payless. We found two styles of Payless sandals that were better quality and more comfortable than the Stride Rite ones. You can definitely find a pair of good sandals for $50.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I get all of DD's shoes at either Lands End, Target, or Stride Rite. We don't have a closed toe rule but DS has a pair from Lands End.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

To answer your question, not more than $15, if I can help it. I found Keen-like sandals with rubberized toes for DS at Old Navy. I think they were <$15, on sale for around $10.


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

I never spend more than $20. I usually find my children Keen style knock offs at Kmart, Kohls or Target.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i just buy second hand. I dont have a problem with that for kids shoes since they ar typically one worn a short time. DS1 have chaco sandals that I spent $3 on (retail $100)


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I spent about $20 at www.6pm.com on a pair of cute sandals for DD. I got myself some Keen's for $30 but they looked too "mature" for me and I sent them back.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I have never spent $50 on a pair of children's shoes.

Have you looked on e-bay? I've gotten kids shoes that were barely worn there for cheaper.

I see a few sandals on Payless Shoe Source for less than $30 and some clog style shoes by Airwalk for about $15.

http://www.landsend.com/pp/WaterShoes~219561_-1.html?bcc=y&action=order_more&sku_0=::GC8&CM_MERCH=IDX_00009_0000000617_0000000919&origin=index


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

We probably spend too much, but the kids get blisters and/or limit their play due to pain if I try to get away with using Target shoes. So we end up with Geox or Keens. I like Crocs for a less expensive, comfy option, but the kids tend to trip if they run fast in Crocs, so lately we've been choosing the more well-fitting brands. Luckily the grandparents buy tons of our kids' clothes for them, so spending a bit more on shoes is usually doable.

DS can usually get away with one pair of sandals for the summer, since he wears shorts and t-shirts every day, but for DD I like to have a pair of casual sandals and a pair of dressier sandals. Last year I tried to get away with cheap shoes for the dressy option, but she only wore them once because they hurt her.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I think it depends on HOW many shoes she has and were she is in growing. If this is a primary pair I would spend 50ish for quality. If she is wearing these shoes 4 - 6 months.

I would encourage Payless. We have gotten a lot of good shoes there. When they were little they out grew them 3 months or so. Or they got so dirty they needed to be replace.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Every spring, I bought my dd elephanten shoes from the kid's shoe store. I paid about $45 for them, back in the mid 90s.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

I spend around $50 to $60 for sandals for the kids. They are their primary shoes for at least 6 months of the year so they definitely get a lot of wear out of them. Heck, they both practically wore out the soles of their sandals last year, that's how much use they got out of them. I'd rather spend more on a really good pair of sandals or shoes and have them last the entire season (assuming growth spurts cooperate, which they have so far) than buy multiple pairs of less expensive shoes. Stride Right's buy one get one half off sales are great for this.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

I definitely spend $50 on sandals. But we live in L.A., and my kids wear them for six months. Generally speaking, DS only has two pairs of shoes at any one time (other than, say, baseball cleats). So I'm happy to spring for Keens or Tevas or Geox b/c I know they'll last all season.

-e

p.s. For DD, who is a shoe hound, I've had decent luck at Nordstrom Rack. She wants at least one pair of sparkly, pretty sandals and then needs more practical ones as well.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

I just saw Keen sandals at the Nordstrom outlet for 19.99. They were a half size too small for DD though.

She wore this style last year almost every single day for at least 6 months. We absolutely loved them except they made DD's feet stinky. I would pay $50 for them this year if I had to, but last year I found them for $30 so I am still looking.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Interesting range -- thanks for the 6pm.com link. That looks like a good source. I got a steal on some really nice Lands End sandals last year, but their styles aren't going to work for dd this year. I do Ebay a lot of my kids clothes, but shoes in their size are hard to find. Part of it may be that my kids have big feet (dd, age 6, wears a youth 3, ds age 9, wears a youth/men's 7).

Our kids could get anywhere from 2-5 months' wear out of sandals, depending on the weather around here. I'm not buying ds any until the warm weather really starts because his feet are really growing. I probably will go with more expensive shoes (hopefully on sale) for dd - she'll get lots more use out of them. I really can't bring myself to spend $50.

But I'll be interested in hearing what others spend.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i love the keens we got for dd. they were <45.00 but they are her only pair of summer shoes. that's how we tend to shop, though, just buy one really nice and long lasting thing rather than several less durable items.... but if i had found something similar i would have bought a different and less expensive brand. part of our challenge is that we. never. go. anywhere. and i rely on teh internets to buy anything.


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextcommercial*
> 
> Every spring, I bought my dd elephanten shoes from the kid's shoe store. I paid about $45 for them, back in the mid 90s.


Sadly, they quit making them or at least quit selling them in the states.

Ebay is the way to go. I gpt really cute Miniboden silver dressy sandals for $22. Unfortunately they were too narrow so I will have to resell them. Shouldn't be a problem.

I agree Target sandals rub blisters. No give in the straps.

Land's End or LLBean is good. Jumping Jacks brands is usually pretty reasonable.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

The way I see it is ds will be wearing his sandals this summer as much as he wears his running shoes the other seasons. Footwear is not something I skimp on & I think it is important to have good quality, well fitting shoes. This was my Mom's philosophy with us growing up - I had potential for some serious foot problems (I'm VERY pigeon toed & turn my ankles VERY easily) but in fact my feet are better now than when I was young & I would say in better shape than many of my friends.

I spent $50 for Keens (about the same as I spent for his Stride Rite shoes as well) last summer for ds. We didn't get much wear out of them because we found them hard to put on - but I think this was more an age thing than a reflection on the shoe. Once they were on they fit very nicely & I never had to worry about him catching a toe or having his shoe fall off while running.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

No way would I spend $50. I've probably never spent more than about $15 for a pair of kid's sandals. I can often find something decent at Target, Payless, etc. (boys' styles are generally better than girls'), or at a kids' consignment place. (But my kids' feet - even the 8 year old's - are a lot smaller than your kids'. I haven't looked at what's available in larger sizes.) I never thought Crocs would be something my kids could wear every day in summer - I figured they'd be too hot compared to sandals. But I eventually got a couple of pairs someone was giving away, and my kids loved them and were happy to wear them most of the time in summer. You can get Crocs (or croc-style copies) for a heck of a lot less than $50. If your DD hasn't tried those, you might pick up a pair and see if she likes them. You might find a used pair for just a few dollars.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Never would I pay more than $15 for a pair of shoes, other than on something for DH or myself for work, as a necessity only. And even then I would be hunting around to find something less than $15.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

We buy almost all of our clothing (except undergarments) second hand, but the whole family wears quality footwear. So, I would spend up to $40 or so on shoes for DS. But he can wear his sandals from April until October. This year I think I'm purchasing from REI. I'm done with Stride Rite - his sneakers fell apart much too quickly.


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

With our first ds, I would spend up to $25 for a pair of shoes unless I can get them cheaper. Now with 3 kids, I can't spend as much but I am liking the looks of Lands End sandals and they are $24 each. I wanted to go with Target but too many people have said their kids get blisters while wearing the sandals. My kids are so active that I don't want that for them. Thankfully, all 3 can wear one pair of sandals each summer. I don't have to buy multiple sandals per kid.

For the OP: What about these sandals from Kohls?:

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/shoes/forkidsnew1/sandals/girls/PRD~747702/SONOMA+life+++style+Mesita+Sport+Sandals.jsp


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

no matter where i buy shoes i find about $30 is the best amount to spend on dd.

but the main reason i am here is to share this link.

i cant afford these but a friend might buy them for dd.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270722248165&hlp=false&rvr_id=220488281270&crlp=1_263602_304652&UA=WXS%3F&GUID=e901624312e0a0aa1296b806ff2b55a6&itemid=270722248165&ff4=263602_304652


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoopin' Mama*
> 
> We buy almost all of our clothing (except undergarments) second hand, but the whole family wears quality footwear. So, I would spend up to $40 or so on shoes for DS. But he can wear his sandals from April until October. This year I think I'm purchasing from REI. I'm done with Stride Rite - his sneakers fell apart much too quickly.


This is us too. I will dress my kids and buy their toys from consignment shops, but they each get three new pairs of shoes a year. Winter ones usually around $50, summer ones (the last three years I've bought Keens) for about $35 and then church shoes I buy cheap. I believe good quality shoes are essential to proper development. The way they physically support the child effects play and the activities they are able to properly/safely participate in. Personally I cannot stand young children in crocs or flip flops


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I buy my son a pair of Keens at the start of each season and he wears them all day, everyday. I also buy him cheap flip flops but he prefers the keen. To me that $50 investment is completely worth it because at the end of season I can still re-sell them for at least $20 bucks (after they have been disinfected, LOL!).


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I have no issues paying $50.00 for Keens especially for my oldest. She is 8, has SPD, and most shoes she will not wear. I discovered years ago that if I bought cheap shoes I would actually spend more money because I would end up buying 3-4 pairs of shoes each season. Each time she would say she would wear them and then it would end up that she couldn't tolerate them for one reason or another, and I'd end up buying another pair. She also is required to have good outdoor shoes for her school because they do weekly wilderness days. She wear Keens and flipflops in the summer and warmer spring/fall days. In the winter after much trial, I just buy her a pair of Uggs (she can't stand any other brand either) and 1 pair of snowboots for the 1.5 hours they spend outside daily at school.

DD2 gets the hand me downs usually and if I have to end up buying a pair of shoes for her, she does fine with cheaper shoes. DS has mobility issues and has to wear inserts in his shoes to help with his balance, needless to say, only certain kinds of shoes work. I usually have to spend $40-50 per pair of his shoes as well.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I go to Payless and let dd pick from what is on sale or really cheap. I pay around $12 to $15 and usually get a pair for me half off at the same time.


----------



## kindchen (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought these closed-toe Tevas on amazon for $25 for my kids. Unfortunately, I have to send them back because they run small, and now their sizes aren't on sale anymore.

BUT, I think your DD's size is still on sale.

http://www.amazon.com/Teva-Little-Omnium-Sandal-Army/dp/B001NABK3W/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1301055808&sr=8-6

Size up!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

keens for $28 (just thought I'd share with you OP)

I usually spend around $20-25 for a pair of kids shoes, we buy one or two good, new pair of shoes a year. I pick up extra good quality and low-wear shoes second-hand also. I might spend as much as $50 if I had a kid who was less of the type to constantly change shoes/never wear shoes (like dd1 does and has always liked to do).


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

I spend probably $50 or so on each pair of shoes I buy DS. Like other posters have said, I am more than happy to buy used clothes, but footwear is an area where we spend money. And we have ever since DS started wearing shoes. As a baby, he had such wide feet that we only had 1 shoe option - and they weren't at all cute and about $50/pair. Now that he is older, I usually only buy 2 pairs of shoes for the winter months and 2 pairs for the summer months - so I am not buying a lot of pairs of $50 shoes. Plus DS has SPD, and so rather than deal with constant shoe issues, I would rather just spend the money and get him shoes that aren't going to be an issue.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

My DS is extremely hard on shoes. I have tried to buy cheaper shoes but I end up regretting it every time. My limit is $30 to $35 right now. I will only buy him Keens and I get gently used ones on eBay. I would rather buy Keens brand new than buy something at Target or Kohls because I always end up having to buy him another pair of shoes when the cheap ones fall apart.

DS2 I can still get away with cheap shoes, hopefully that lasts for another year or so.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

We used to keep our daughter mostly in See Kai Run shoes and I'm so sad that she's outgrown them. She is the kid who always gets blisters from Target shoes (which sucks because they're so cute) and things like that. Keds fit her pretty well and I've had good luck at my twice-yearly trip to the Keds outlet.

For summer shoes, we LOVE these:

http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/product2.jsp?productId=537380&parentCategoryId=85179&categoryId=86179

Right out of the box, they have a Crocs kind of smell but it fades. They are SO sturdy and they adjust in three places for a good fit. The back comes off if you want to use them as slides but with the back, they're as sturdy as a tennis shoe but not as hot. She loves them. I don't know what we will do next year when they no longer come in her size. This is maybe my third year buying them. They still look good at the end of the summer so we keep passing them down through the nieces.


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

Are these sandals to be for you almost 10 year old? If so, be sure to measure her foot, because it's around that age that many girls outgrow youth sizes and have to buy women's sizes. Unfortunately, that ups the price you have to pay! (It's even worse with boys. Men's shoes are $$$!)

In general, I think whenever you have specific requirements, you end up having to pay more to get what you want. (There are exceptions, when you stumble across a great deal, but limited choices make it less likely.) In our family, I don't require closed toes, but I do want sandals that actually strap to the foot and are comfortable for all-day, every-day wear. (Which is what sandals get in the summertime with my kids -- they wear them out in one summer!)

I've had really good luck finding deals at sierratradingpost.com. They specialize in brands like Teva and Keen and have a really great selection. I always find good prices, and sometimes I find *great* prices -- like $15 for Tevas! When the kids were younger, I often bought them Land's End sandals. If I could get next-years pair in the early winter, I could get a good price, but at this time of year, you'll probably have to pay full price there. They are *really* good shoes though. I was bummed when they outgrew them.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I cross-check online, usually at Amazon. Also Zappos, 6pm, and a handful of other sites. I usually shop their 'sales' and spend about $30 a pair.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I think this varies hugely based on the age of the kids. My 3 year old is still outgrowing shoes well before wearing them out so I aim for decent shoes (flexible, comfortable and that fit him well) but no, I'm not spending $50 a pair. If we were talking a pair of sneakers that he could wear through multiple seasons before wearing them out or outgrowing them, I'd be looking for a higher quality shoe. Especially if he's anything like my husband, who trashes cheap shoes really quickly.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Update* Lands End was having an online sale this week, so we got a really cute pair of Mary Jane Trekkers for $14 + $6 shipping. That I can live with. I gave her the choice between those and the ones that look more like Keens, and she chose the Mary Janes. She was very pleased to read that they were designed to be worn without socks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luv my 2 sweeties*
> 
> Are these sandals to be for you almost 10 year old? If so, be sure to measure her foot, because it's around that age that many girls outgrow youth sizes and have to buy women's sizes. Unfortunately, that ups the price you have to pay! (It's even worse with boys. Men's shoes are $$$!)


Tell me about it! Ds is my almost 10 year old (1 more month!) and he wears a men's size 7 (= women's size 9). I'm not buying HIS sandals until mid June. He definitely wears out shoes, and his shoes are expensive. We can't get by for less than $35-$40. Dh did get a steal on baseball cleats for him (gently used, $9), which helps a ton. But regular shoes, and then shoes for each sport that he outgrows. Ugh.


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LynnS6*
> 
> Tell me about it! Ds is my almost 10 year old (1 more month!) and he wears a men's size 7 (= women's size 9). I'm not buying HIS sandals until mid June. He definitely wears out shoes, and his shoes are expensive. We can't get by for less than $35-$40. Dh did get a steal on baseball cleats for him (gently used, $9), which helps a ton. But regular shoes, and then shoes for each sport that he outgrows. Ugh.


I feel your pain, sister!







My ds is almost 9, but he has big feet and has just recently passed through that void between youth sizes and mens (sizes 5 and 6) which no one seems to make shoes for! I think he'll be on the other side of that this year. But sports -- ack! Football cleats, basketball shoes, etc., each of which will only fit for one season -- at men's shoe prices??


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I usually do end up spending that much, but my children have XXW feet, so I'm just thrilled when I find a shoe in their size whatever the price. Used is next to impossible for us - I look all the time, I just almost never find any in my kids' sizes.

What we do though, is buy online from shoebuy.com or shoes.com. If you search retailmenot or coupon cabin or one of those sites, and you should be able to find a 10 or 15 % off coupon. Once you purchase a pair of shoes from them, they'll start sending you coupons by email. These coupons are often in the 20% off range, which puts the nicer sandals in a little more comfortable price range.


----------



## alana1980 (Dec 2, 2006)

Old Navy flip flops. 2 pairs for $5. Mostly, my kids run around barefoot. This wouldn't help with your covered toe issue though.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

$50 for keens here. We live in AZ and sandals are what DS wears almost daily. DS has a wide foot and these fit him. I learned my lesson years ago when I tried to buy him cheaper sandals/shoes and he just would not wear them. Right now he is 10 and wears a size 5-6 (kids). I dread when he jumps to the mens sizes and I'm sure that day is coming soon. Ds has some minor tactile issues and very minor foot problems (wide and gets major callous/blisters) so I will gladly pay for Keens, and Nike or New Balance sneakers for his feet not to hurt. He also loves Crocs and Crocs flippers are the only type of flip-flop that does not hurt his feet or cause 'between the toe' blisters - totally gross IMO *OP I also have a covered toe rule for bikes and scooters.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luv my 2 sweeties*
> 
> I feel your pain, sister!
> 
> ...


Yes, we just emerged from the no man's land (literally!) of size 6. Even size 7 are hard to find. I figure in another 6 months he'll be up to an 8 and shoes will be easy to find again, if expensive. I'm just hoping he tops out at a 13 or 14 so that we can find shoes in normal stores. Dh is a 13, I'm a women's 11 (10 before I had kids). The saving grace is that they don't have wide feet. Ds is a narrow actually. (My mom wears a 10 AAA. Try finding shoes in that size!)


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll skimp on a lot of things, but never shoes (especially for DS). I bought him Crocs for the summer for $35. I'm contemplating getting a pair of Keens too, but last summer he pretty much wore Crocs exclusively so I'm not sure if they'd be worth the $60 I'd spend on them. His everyday shoes are Elevens (preschooler sizes made by See Kai Run) and they cost around $60, IIRC.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I've spent decent money on shoes, though I'm a huge bargain shopper, so I'll buy quality for less. Those of you mentioning Keen should check out 6PM.com. They do have a sale going on right now on several brands, but Keen sandals are at a decent price. As with all sales, sizes/colors are limited.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I am cheap, so we often buy cheap shoes. However, I am starting to realize that this is frankly kind of stupid. Payless and Target shoes simply do not last a season on my active kiddo. (We live where it is very hot, too, so sandals are in season about 7-8 months of the year.) I also do not put her in flip-flops or flimsy strappy things with little heels. She needs to run.

I like Lands' End overstocks, and they are often pretty reasonable. Couldn't find anything this year that we liked. So we looked and looked, and settled on this brand:

http://www.zappos.com/salt-water-sandal-by-hoy-shoes

They really seem awesome so far. The sole is NOT going to come apart--I can tell. She can wear them in and out of the water. The only issue so far is that we got white, and they show the dirt. They wipe off, though.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

OK, OK, I'm cheap! I'll skimp somewhere else. Actually the Mary Janes we got from Lands End will work well for her bike riding, and we just now need to get a good pair of sandals. I think I may need to buy them locally, and wait a month or so, as I want to get decent quality that fits. She's up to a size 3, and putting on a little weight, so I have a feeling a growth spurt is imminent. Sigh.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I also likwe See Kai Runs and they are about $50. Apart from 'specialty' shoes like rain boots, DD only has one pair of shoes at a time so I feel this is justifiable. We just threw out last year's pair. If I had another girl they would have been fine for play shoes but weren't in good enough condition to donate or sell. They do wear really well and I lvoe the flexible sole. Plus both DD and myself have extremely wide feet. My mantra for shoes for me is: if they fit, buy them. Because I don't often find any that fit. Our feet are the shape of birkenstocks.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mulvah* 

I've spent decent money on shoes, though I'm a huge bargain shopper, so I'll buy quality for less. Those of you mentioning Keen should check out 6PM.com. They do have a sale going on right now on several brands, but Keen sandals are at a decent price. As with all sales, sizes/colors are limited.

Several people on this thread have suggested 6pm.com and I thank you! I just got a great pair of Nike water sandals for dd for $14!

Quote:
Originally Posted by *redvlagrl* 

I also likwe See Kai Runs and they are about $50. Apart from 'specialty' shoes like rain boots, DD only has one pair of shoes at a time so I feel this is justifiable. We just threw out last year's pair. If I had another girl they would have been fine for play shoes but weren't in good enough condition to donate or sell. They do wear really well and I lvoe the flexible sole. Plus both DD and myself have extremely wide feet. My mantra for shoes for me is: if they fit, buy them. Because I don't often find any that fit. Our feet are the shape of birkenstocks.

Interesting, because I cannot wear Birkenstocks or Crocs. We have long, narrow feet, with the second toe distinctly longer than the first. Birkenstocks don't give that 2nd toe enough room, and they're too wide.

I didn't realize that See Kai Run made shoes past toddler sizes. Too bad. Unfortunately, dd is in their last size and they don't have a lot of variety in their older kids' shoes.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I haven't read the other replies, but I don't think you're being cheap. I'm willing to spend a fair bit on sandals for myself, which I'll wear year after year until I wear them out, but sandals that will be outgrown just aren't that kind of investment.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

For mamas with sons, don't forget to catch the point when their feet are the same size as yours and buy some nice hiking boots and such for you, I mean "them".


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redvlagrl*
> 
> I also likwe See Kai Runs and they are about $50. Apart from 'specialty' shoes like rain boots, DD only has one pair of shoes at a time so I feel this is justifiable. We just threw out last year's pair. If I had another girl they would have been fine for play shoes but weren't in good enough condition to donate or sell. They do wear really well and I lvoe the flexible sole. Plus both DD and myself have extremely wide feet. My mantra for shoes for me is: if they fit, buy them. Because I don't often find any that fit. Our feet are the shape of birkenstocks.


You've described my husband's and son's foot shape perfectly!!! My husband wears an 11 EEE, and son wears a 3.5 XW - I'm sure he is destined to have at least an EEE width when his foot is fully grown. Do the See Kai Runs fit your daughter? Maybe they are worth a try for us, too. When we looked for sandals this year, we had exactly 1 option that we could find in his size.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I try to never skimp on shoes. That being said, DD never has more than two pairs per season.

DD has worn these sandals for the past two summers. I just ordered her third pair for this summer.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hoy-shoe-salt-water-sandals-baby-walker-toddler-little-kid/3097385?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=169


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I try not to skimp on shoes. That being said, DD rarely has more than two pairs of shoes per season.

DD has worn these shoes for the past two summers. I just orderd her third pair for this summer.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hoy-shoe-salt-water-sandals-baby-walker-toddler-little-kid/3097385?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=169


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

They fit really well with a wide, square toe box. i've only had her in teh mary jane style ones but they fit like a dream, even this year when I put her in them before i realized they were too short (i.e. they were too short but still wide enough for her wide feet).

My mum calls Birkenstock clogs Troll Shoes, LOL. If I could wear Birks all year round here I would (I used to).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owen'nZoe*
> 
> You've described my husband's and son's foot shape perfectly!!! My husband wears an 11 EEE, and son wears a 3.5 XW - I'm sure he is destined to have at least an EEE width when his foot is fully grown. Do the See Kai Runs fit your daughter? Maybe they are worth a try for us, too. When we looked for sandals this year, we had exactly 1 option that we could find in his size.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I think I'm going to buy ds2 some squeaky sandals from AngelCovers this summer. It's a charity, so even better! I have never ordered the sandals, but he is currently wearing these squeaky shoes from them, and they are hand-me-downs from ds1. So the quality is good, especially considering the price, and they have held up. The soles on the shoes are super-flexible; I can bend them in half. The only complaint I have is that they only come in itty bitty sizes, so they only work for kids up to about age 2. But I thought someboy might be interested in them.

ps- Both of my boys LOVED these shoes, but if it turns out the squeaking bothers you or your child, you can pull the squeaker out of the sole. We took out just one so the squeaking was less.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

We bought DS keens last summer and he has a new pair for this year. The old ones held up really well so his sister should be able to wear them eventually.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

Another 15-20er.

While flip flops tend to die quickly, sandals at 15-20$ do not. They easily last the season without sore feet in my household.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm not worried about open or closed toes, but I do get nice footwear, including sandals. I don't personally skimp in that area because once I did and there were blisters.







I haven't had that problem with nicer shoes or sandals where someone helps me with sizing, so I'm sticking with that.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

When dd was little, I would splurge on See Kai Runs (or squeaky shoes- which tend to be nicely flexible and a good deal). We've had good luck with the Speedo brand sandlas and water shoes sold in a back aisle at Target (with the seasonal swim and pool stuff-- not in the shoe dept)-- they're only $15 or so, and pretty fleixble and washable.


----------

